# New Freeride Board - Please Help!!



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

*demo demo demo*

got to decide for yourself my brother... if you ask me the directioinal twin lib trs is the bomb I ride last year(and will be on an 09 TRS) and think that cambered/magnatraction boards are in a league by themselves and in my humble opinion the future of snowboarding.... in the end you have to decide for yourself..opinions are like assholes mate...everybodys got one... apples and oranges...know what im sayin bro?? get as many opinions as you can DEMO if you can and then decide..we all have different ideas about what rides, feels and performs...most freeride if not all are set back from centered from 5-25 mm.(longer nose than tail) I would recommend between 5-10 for the type of riding you describe..ride em all and then decide NEVER BUY A BOARD FOR ITS GRAPHICS!!!! PAALEASE:laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

check the k2 believer, my friend, who goes to HCSC almost every year, swears its the best board hes ever been on.

And actually, even though most would only consider it a park board, look into the neversummer reverse camber boards. Its got the rocker, so it will do everything that every other company says their rokcer boards will do, but its slight camber at the ends makes it ride a lot like a standard camber board. with normal rocker you have to ride with your weight centered, with RC, you don't. you can take rocker boards everywhere. With the rocker you get float in powder with shorter boards which means you can have ONE board for the ENTIRE mountain. The NS's also have a 'vario power grip' edge which is basically two small 'kink' like sections on your edge that just help your board hold and edge better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

yup reverse camber or variations on that theme are the future...of our sport...ie snowboard specific designs not jsut tired old ski tech adopted to snowboards. I was not aware that NS was pressing reverse cambered boards. NS make great products and it speaks volumes about reverse camber tech if they are on board cuz they are old school. I am also high on Bataleon snowboards and there triple base technology.. I ride on o dem too!! all hail new snoboard designs...infact any noobies I know I recommend they learn on a reverse camber boards as I am an AASI instructor a meadows on the mountain Hood.. I suppose "vario power grip" is their equivalent to Lib's magnatraction hey??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Its not like MTX thats for sure. Its a traditional sidecut that has two kinks in it right between the feet. Its more like the Equalizer sidecut that Salomon does.

Check out my big review thread up top, because I'm kind of sick of just saying the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

why not get another custom x? if you liked that you probably won't like anything from NS unless you didn't feel the custom x was damp/stable enough. in my opinion NS board are heavy lifeless planks that are a chore to ride, but other people love them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ When's the last time you rode a NS? In the last 2 years they've changed the glass they use and a few things in their boards which has really changed the feel.


----------

